# Lawry"s Garlic Salt Copycat Substitute



## noboundaries (Apr 11, 2022)

Like other's have said in different threads, I put this on just about everything. Rustic toast with butter, eggs, any meat, veggies, etc. Waaaay cheaper than the storebought. If you have the storebought, compare the two and decide for yourself. You can make this in mere minutes. 

I buy the granulated garlic, sea salt, and dried parsley in the grocery bulk section of Winco or at Costco. Cost to make an 11 oz container is like 15 cents. 

*Garlic Salt Recipe*

I like Lawry's Garlic salt, but the price of $3-$4 seemed high for what is basically salt with a few additions. After a couple of attempts using stuff on the label, I went simple and it worked great. 

The large (11 oz) Lawry's container easily handles 3x the recipe below. Possible 4, but I've never tried 4x. 

*Ingredients*
2 Tbs granulated garlic (not powder)
2 Tbs fine sea salt
1 tsp granulated sugar 
1 tsp dried parsley flakes 

Mix and store. Result: This was easier and more flavorful than either of my first two attempts and tasted great!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 11, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Like other's have said in different threads, I put this on just about everything. Rustic toast with butter, eggs, any meat, veggies, etc. Waaaay cheaper than the storebought. If you have the storebought, compare the two and decide for yourself. You can make this in mere minutes.
> 
> I buy the granulated garlic, sea salt, and dried parsley in the grocery bulk section of Winco or at Costco. Cost to make an 11 oz container is like 15 cents.
> 
> ...


Like you, I put that chit on everything. I really like the California blend, but rarely find it, so use the regular all the time. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you! Awesome copy cat I’ve never thought of!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 11, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Like you, I put that chit on everything. I really like the California blend, but rarely find it, so use the regular all the time. Thanks for the recipe.





bauchjw said:


> Thank you! Awesome copy cat I’ve never thought of!


You are both welcome. I go through a 11 oz container in less than a couple months. And if you watch Chef John on YouTube, he was the inspiration. On one episode he said don't buy seasoning salts. Make your own and save money. I had just bought an 11 oz Lawry's Garlic Salt, felt it was too expensive, and figured out how to make my own. Now you can, too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks Ray, gonna try it for sure!
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 12, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Ray, gonna try it for sure!
> Al


You're welcome, Al. Enjoy!

Ray


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 17, 2022)

noboundaries

I’ve been playing with this recipe. It’s good for sure, I like it. I’ve also started to add 1tsp of corn starch which seem to hold things together and not let the salt classify or separate as much from the granulated garlic. Just passing that on, oh and I came to this by reading the ingredients on the Lawry’s bottle “modified corn starch “ is listed. Just passing this on. Thanks again for posting this.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 17, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback, SE. Glad you like it. I did try the cornstarch and agree it works. Unfortunately, I have to be careful with corn and corn products or my body wags a finger at me and says, "Nah uh." We're so dry in my area year-round that the cornstarch isn't necessary.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 17, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks for the feedback, SE. Glad you like it. I did try the cornstarch and agree it works. Unfortunately, I have to be careful with corn and corn products or my body wags a finger at me and says, "Nah uh." We're so dry in my area year-round that the cornstarch isn't necessary.


We are really dry too here in SW Colorado, but the starch seems to hold things together in the shaker. I’m wondering if you couldn’t use potato starch?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 17, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’m wondering if you couldn’t use potato starch?


I hadn't thought of that. Definitely worth a try. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

